# Solved: Missing: vnetsup.vxd, vredir.vxd, dfs.vxd and msnp32.dll



## sjajdld

Win98
152MB RAM
AuthenticAMD AMD Duron Processor
4110MB (FAT32)
IE 6

I recently had my computer "cleaned out" and had Win98 reinstalled. I do not have a Win98 CD (or any other WIN CD) to extract files from  

Upon starting up, I receive the following:

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.

The Windows Registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using it's uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

vnetsup.vxd

Press any key to continue...
I press enter, then up pops the whole aforementioned words above with the next "missing" file being:

vredir.vxd 

THEN again the same set of words and the next "missing" file...

dfs.vxd

I press enter for a 3rd time and it continues on to load Windows, but then a box pops up:

Red circle with an X in it and the following:
Windows Networking
Unable to load the dynamic link library:
msnp32.dll

The system cannot find the file specified. Some or all of the following feature is not
available.
Microsoft Network
I press the OK box and Windows continues to load "normally"

This is where my other problems start, lol...thought I was finished, eh ???!!!!!! Almost.......

My graphics are totally scrambled/pixeled....pictures are not clear and screen is "jumpy" when rolling over ads/pics/links/etc....AND I have no sound.

Upon trying to download my "Security Tango" (which I have never, ever had a problem with before) I get an error message much the same type as the msnp32.dll, except this time it has the following file:

MSIEXEC
Cannot find the file "MSIEXEC" (or one of it's components). Make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available.


OK, So here is what I have done so far in trying to correct this. Yes, everything is connected properly and plugged in and wiggled and unplugged and replugged etc. lol......I went to display/settings and I only have 2 or 16 bit color available to use....no true/high or 32 bit etc...only setting for screen is 640 x 480 pixels.

As I stated above, I do not have a Windows CD from which to extract files.  So, is there anything else I can do (besides not pay the guy that "fixed" this for me) ??????? !!!!!! All/any help is very much appreciated. Thank You !!!


----------



## Elf-stone

Try removing and reinstalling Client for Microsoft Networks. Directions are here:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q302590

It will most likely ask for the Win98 CD, so borrow one if you can. Some computers have the installation files on a separate partition on the hard-drive, in which case you don't need the CD.

It sounds like you need to reinstall your video drivers. If you don't know what kind of onboard video or video card you have, download and run Everest and it will give you the information.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

The same goes for your audio drivers, they must be reinstalled.


----------



## bandit429

Since you don t have a cd you may try this.
Register the file. 
click Start,,,,,,, click Run,,,,,, type 
regsvr32 msnp32.dll
and hit ok...see if that takes care of that problem.


----------



## sjajdld

LoadLibrary("msnp32.dll") failed.
GetLastError returns 0x00000002.

BTW... Hi Bandit
I also d/l Everest and ran a report...found what drivers I should have for video/audio, but I am very leary about uninstalling and reinstalling since I don't have the WIN cd nor can i borrow one...tried that with the last problems I had. No one has one or is running 98...or if they are...they don't have the cd anymore !!!


----------



## Elf-stone

You don't need the Windows98 CD to install video and audio drivers. That's a separate problem from the Networking files that are missing.

I would get the guy who "fixed" your computer to lend you a Win98 CD or reinstall the Microsoft Networking for you ( it's no big deal; about a 2 minute job if you have the CD).

If you paid him for his services then he didn't fulfill his end of the deal yet.


----------



## sjajdld

The guy who "fixed" it is now in Indiana @ college until spring break. And yes, I paid him...he is aware...but what can he do from Indiana ??? !!! That's my predicament...


----------



## sjajdld

Ok I did some searching of my own and this is what I came up with....a site to d/l dll files, etc. What I am curious about is if it is a "good" site.... if I use it will it mess me up? www.dll-files.com This time, I am going to wait before I do anything at all....even though it is killing me, lol, I love to "play" with this. Unfortunately, I end up "playing" with the wrong thing and it costs me...literally !  Also, I don't think I have winzip on my computer...so do I need to go to a site to download that as well ? I'm not familiar with "zipping & unzipping" things on the computer. Should I run a hijackthis too ? 
Last, but not least...I apologize to you Elf-stone. I thank you for your input as well as bandit's. bandit has helped me before...so it's nice to "see" a familiar ID.


----------



## Elf-stone

Yeah, there's a few sites like that where you can download the Windows files you need. I just don't know from experience if it's enough to just put the files where they belong. You could download them to a folder, run System File Checker, and when it asks for the files point it to that folder. 
As far as unzipping is concerned, you can download one of many programs such as 7-Zip, which I've been using for years. After you install it you can just right-click a zipped file and choose to extract it to wherever you want.
Like I said before, feel free to install your video and audio drivers; they have nothing to do with the Networking files that you're missing.
No apology necessary, Bandit gives good advice and I think he'll back up what I've told you. I've had this problem before and it's an easy fix if you have the CD; since you don't it's not so easy but not impossible.
Good luck. :up:


----------



## sjajdld

Where do I and how do I d/l the drivers ???? I'm computer illiterate, lol...seriously.


----------



## bandit429

I agree its a totally different thing......sounds like the guy installed windows and did nt have your driver disk to install your drivers. Elf suggested a program called Everest just above....Im not familiar with it but from what little I ve read you will get a hardware list which you can post here.

I m pretty sure there is a way around the dll error.....don t panic well find it. For the moment do not download any dll files as there are different versions of the same file in some cases. And there is no need to download a file if its there.
In the morning...I or Elf will write a guide for you....tell you how to unhide system files and search to see if the Dll is on your computer and needs registered or if its not there at all......I gotta crash, I just got in and its late.


----------



## sjajdld

Not really sure what you wanted...but please let me know if you need more or something different....thanks !!! 

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer SUSAN (HP 31107)
Generator Lynn
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE 4.10.2222A (Win98 SE)
Date 2007-03-17
Time 08:58

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name SUSAN (HP 31107)
User Name Lynn

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Duron, 1100 MHz (11 x 100)
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6378 (3 PCI, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133
System Memory 151 MB (PC100 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (06/18/02)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
3D Accelerator Trident CyberBlade-i7
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (75116843009)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IDE Controller Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Optical Drive ATAPI CDROM.
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 4110 MB (2638 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port

Network:
Network Adapter ADMtek AN983/AN985/ADM951X NDIS5 Driver (169.254.53.203)
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.
Network Adapter Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter (65.37.41.78)
Modem Standard 56000 bps K56Flex Modem

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB Device Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133 Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 12 31 06 00 10 22 00 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 16 F4 6B B4 45 F9 0A 0A 8C 00 02 02 0A 0A 0A 0A 
Offset 60: 0F 2A 00 20 A4 10 D4 00 50 20 65 0D 08 21 00 00 
Offset 70: DE 88 CC 0C 0E 81 A2 00 01 05 19 02 00 00 00 04 
Offset 80: 0F 40 00 00 C0 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4C 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 C0 20 00 07 02 00 07 00 00 00 00 2F 02 04 63 
Offset B0: 40 EC 00 00 4C FF 00 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 42 00 B0 00 10 00 00

B00 D01 F00: VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133 Chipset - AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 12 B1 07 00 30 A2 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 D4 F0 D6 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
Offset 40: CB 4D 08 44 24 72 00 00 01 00 00 85 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F00: VIA VT82C686B PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 86 06 87 00 10 02 40 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 41 00 00 00 80 62 E6 01 01 44 00 00 00 F0 F3 
Offset 50: 02 76 04 00 00 A0 50 B0 00 06 FF 08 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 01 10 02 02 00 00 F0 40 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 60 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 07 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 71 05 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 0B 02 09 35 18 1C C0 00 A8 20 A8 20 FF 00 FF FF 
Offset 50: 03 E4 03 E4 14 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 00 71 05 06 11 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 07 00 10 02 1A 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 03 00 C2 00 20 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F03: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 07 00 10 02 1A 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 03 00 C2 20 98 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F04: VIA VT82C686B Power Management Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 57 30 00 00 90 02 40 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 57 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 20 84 53 00 FA 30 00 00 01 40 00 00 00 10 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 FF FF 88 54 0C 00 00 00 FF FF 00 06 11 57 30 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 60 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 01 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F05: VIA AC'97 Audio Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 58 30 01 00 10 02 50 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DC 00 00 01 E0 00 00 01 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 58 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 05 CC 48 1C C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F06: VIA Modem Codec

Offset 00: 06 11 68 30 01 00 10 02 30 00 80 07 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 15 21 4C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 05 CC 48 1C C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0F F00: ADMtek AN983 Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: 17 13 85 09 07 00 90 02 11 00 00 02 08 50 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 13 11 16 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 40 80 
Offset 40: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 17 13 81 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 82 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F00: Trident CyberBlade-i7 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 23 10 00 85 07 00 B0 02 00 00 00 03 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 80 D5 00 00 00 D6 00 00 00 D5 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 10 00 85 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F01: Trident CyberBlade-i7 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 23 10 00 85 07 00 B0 02 6A 00 00 03 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 80 D5 00 00 00 D6 00 00 00 D5 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 10 00 85 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.`.M740007.s**RESERVED ..FOR IBM COMPATIBILITY***......04/25/20
C000:0040 01..1.08 <DA> .}V.Copyright 1998 TRIDENT MICROSYSTEMS INC...
C000:0080 ...Copyright 1990 Phoenix Technologies.....PCIR#...........`....
C000:00C0 .... 256.. 512.. 768..1024..2048..4096..K ..VGA..EGA..CGA..MDA.
C000:0100 . MODE....16..32..Bit Bus DRAM ..M'*.....'.F...........*[email protected]
C000:0140 ..Z.6.....'.'.'.'.'.'[email protected]= ...f`........f....f`........N...PR..
C000:0180 ...F......F..i!..F..$.[!.F...!.....F..a!.F.ZX.y!..$..Ou......r.
C000:01C0 U.n..B].F .....=h....2....U...".]..$."!2F.$ t.....F...A!....F...
C000:0200 ...F.... .F..._!....F...F..u..O!....fa......`...c.....F ......us
C000:0240 ....`.. u.....d.....u]..%..uV.I.<.r.<.t..1(uF..tB:.s...t:.......
C000:0280 ..0............:.s.:.t...:.t......v.....:.s....w................
C000:02C0 .............r...*............2.....P.8.b.u$.J..........N.......
C000:0300 ..c.................2.....P...`..N..V.......t..B.V..N..^..F .3..
C000:0340 F ....2.$....b..&L..N....I.<.v.<.v..6'u...t.....c...............
C000:0380 ....P..c........F..^....>I..vy.>I..t.w"...R.........&J..&.......
C000:03C0 ...Z......I...&u.......u>...........F..^....>I..v".>I..t.w..h...

--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor PBN4233: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## sjajdld

Also, I did a search by going to start>find>msnp32.dll and this is what popped up:

Msnp32.dll C:\unzipped\msnp32[1] 80KB Application Extension 5/5/99 10:22 pm
msnp32.dll C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM 80KB Application Extension 4/23/99 10:22 pm

I tried to open each one, but got the screen asking what to open with (with the list of options)...and I have no clue which to use....I tried wordpad for the first one and it was just symbols/numbers/letters.


----------



## bandit429

Ok,,,try this one.
click Start,,,,,,, click Run,,,,,, type 
regsvr32 msnet32.dll 
see if that gets rid of the one error. If you get an error during the registration let us know.

Is this an HP computer,,,,,whats the model?


----------



## sjajdld

k...done, here is what I got:

RegSvr32

msnet32.dll was loaded, but the DllRegisterServer entry point was not found.

DllRegisterServer may not be exported, or a corrupt version of msnet32.dll may be in memory. Consider using PView to detect and remove it.

OK


----------



## bandit429

Is the location of msnet32.dll 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM
Probably is since it was loaded, would nt hurt to check.


----------



## sjajdld

Ok I have 8 files under Msnet32.dll, should I ????? Here are the locations:

C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM 61KB Application Extension 11/11/99
C:\WINDOW98\options\cabs 61KB " " "
C:\WinFiles\WINDOWS\options\cabs 61KB " " "
C:\WinFiles\WINDOWS\VCM 61KB " " 3/10/07
C:\WinFiles\WINDOWS\SYSTEM 76KB " " 4/23/99
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM 76KB " " 4/23/99
C:\WINDOWS\VCM 61KB " " 3/10/07 
C:\WINDOWS\options\cabs 61KB " " 11/11/99

I got in touch with the guy that did my computer and he had me make a new folder on my C:\ drive and name it C:\WinFiles so I could copy the "old" files that he left on it to the new folder..upon doing so, I still could not reinstall or update the drivers. Told me either there wasn't one or the best one was already installed/being used. I went to my computer and alt/entered to bring up the system properties and clicked on the device managers to click on the "exclamated" file(s) There was only one under ? Other Devices that when clicked on, showed ( with an exclamation mark on the ? ) ? PCI Communication Device. Thats the one I tried to install/reinstall a driver to....and I got:

Security Warning: Do you want to install and run "C:\WINDOW98\TEMP\direct.b1" ?

I clicked yes and the next came up :

Windows was unable to locate a driver for this device.
If you do not want to install a driver now, click Next.
If you want to search again, click back.


I hit next and get: ? Unknown Device

I did go and click: "show all files" before doing all of the above


----------



## bandit429

Ok thats a device driver problem.......what I was working on is a windows file problem. 2 different things. You can extract another copy of Msnet32.dll from options cabs. thats windows. I thought that Elf-stone would work with you on the devices....if Elf does nt make it back I will get to it after the windows problem is resolved.

I have to look for the proper procedure for you to extract Msnet32.dll and post it for ya. It will take a bit. Someone else may post it first...but for the windows problem that is where to start.

Also if you could tell us......is this an HP Computer?


----------



## bandit429

Before you start....go to start...run...type scanreg and hit ok....make a backup. After thats done follow the instructions below.

I believe you may be able to do this

1. Click Start, and then click Run. 
2. Type sfc, and then press ENTER. 
3. Click Extract one file from installation disk. 

The location of the file you need is,,I believe you can browse to this location.
C:windows/options/cabs
The location you wish to place the file is.
C:windows/system
The file you are replacing is Msnet32.dll

I ve noticed the difference in versions.....lets hope for the best.

Elf-Stone expected the exclamation mark...it is the sign for uninstalled drivers.

Do nt forget you may have to go back a post or 2 and register the new Dll after.
Best of luck.


----------



## Elf-stone

Hi, sjajdld and bandit.

The PCI communication device is your dial-up modem. We should find the drivers for that along with your video and audio. You appear to have onboard audio and video, but I need the brand and model number of the computer in order to find the drivers.


----------



## sjajdld

Yep...It's an HP... As far as what model, I took #'s off the machine itself.... 56Xmax Geared by MSI (I didn't buy it new) Didn't know where else to look, lol. But here are the other specifics that may be what you want :

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using Full OEM CD /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=X:\WIN98 /IZ /IS /IQ /IT /II /NR /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
Uptime: 0:06:00:41
Normal mode
On "SUSAN" as "Lynn"

AuthenticAMD AMD Duron(tm) processor 
152MB RAM
64% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (1909MB free)
Available space on drive C: 1909MB of 4110MB (FAT32)


----------



## sjajdld

Ok Bandit...I hate to be such a "pita" but I tried doing what you said before...going to extract and I must not be doing it correctly. I run the system file checker and click extract a file from disk, then typed C:windows\options\cabs (* note you gave me /, lol and yes, I typed that first) Then up popped a box, Select file to extract...then look in: desktop 
then file type: cabs, then files of type: All files (*.*) I changed the 'look in' to Windows & 'file type' to msnet32.dll and hit enter...up came a box not found, please verify file type...I apologize but I am illiterate on this stuff and it's all starting to look like mumbo jumbo to me. I'm afraid I need you to be exact with me, lol, or I'll be here alllllllll night and I'm tired LOL God, you guys must dread seeing my ID pop up...lol geeeeeeez I do apologize.


----------



## bandit429

Its not you...I hav nt givin the instructions properly....I am very sorry...I was doing it from memory. I saw windows98 about four years ago the last time. I ll bow out for a bit and see if Elf-stone can help you get the driver problem straight while I search for the correct way to do it. If you could come up with a model number or any number on the computer would be a big help. Plz don t apologize...we are going to learn together.


----------



## sjajdld

NO dont stop, lol...it's me not you guys...I have no idea what I am doing. If I'd learn to leave well enough alone i wouldn't have messed this up in the first place. i was trying to "clean it out" of things I thought I didn't need. I should know better. Anyhow...where would I look for the model # ??? There are no numbers/letters on the actual processor/machine itself other than that 56X max and the MSI stuff...I looked on the back as well. Nothing there..no serial #'s Nothing but ports, holes or w/e you call them.


----------



## Elf-stone

Most HP towers have the model number right on the front of the case (4 digits like 4483).
It would really help to have the exact model#, but we can work around it.
First of all download and install your VIA chipset drivers.
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=6&CatID=1110

The second box down, where it says "version 4.35" click image to download 4-in1 Driver
It's a zipped file, so like we talked about before you must unzip it to your desktop then run the file inside. Follow the prompts and when it asks for Normal or Quick installation, choose Quick. It will install itself and when finished restart your computer.
Check if you have sound now, if not no problem we'll move on to the next step.


----------



## Elf-stone

If that didn't get your audio working, I need to know your Southbridge Chipset.
Run Everest again, from the menu on the left click the "+" next to Motherboard, then click Chipset. At the top on the right it will say Northbridge and under that Southbridge. Give me the number after Southbridge and I can find the correct audio drivers. We'll move on to video drivers after that.


----------



## sjajdld

No numbers on the outside of the case anywhere. Maybe it's a generic one ????? The monitor is HP so I just assumed the whole thing was...sorry. Ok the zip files...I need to d/l a zip program first right ? Then do the viaarena...how do I "unzip" it? I have never used a zip file/program before.

South Bridge: VIA VT82C686B
Maybe just giving you this will be easier ?


----------



## Elf-stone

Okay, that's enough info to go by. First download an unzipping program. I like 7-Zip because it's small and works fine.
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_93_11874.html

After you install it, just right-click the zipped file, go down to 7-Zip on the menu. It will open another menu-box, choose Extract To "name of the zipped file". This will unzip the file into a folder of the same name. Open the folder and run the file inside.

If the 4-in-1 drivers don't give you audio, then this should do the trick:
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_detail.php?UID=22&kind=1

It's the first file VIA AC97 PCI Sound Drivers, click on Win9x/ME/2000/XP

Let me know how this works.


----------



## sjajdld

Ok...well...I did the above. D/L both things, unzipped them, installed them....still no sound  I am sooooo confused now.... 

I didn't have the audio problems before with any of my other issues.... I'm at a loss now.

My computer works and stays on for more than the original 7-10 minutes on my other thread...That was fixed by whatever Nate did for me (guy in Indiana) but now my issues are the graphics, which completely suck azz (pardon me, but true) and no sound...which I can live with...it's just weird. I'm ready to say...pfft (#*[email protected]&#*) !!!!!!!!!!!

BUTTTT I do thank you bandit and Elf-stone for your time and hard work...you both have been veryyyyy helpful and I have learned quite a bit. I just apologize for taking up so much of your time with all of this


----------



## Elf-stone

Did you reboot the computer after running the driver install programs? If not try that.
Then look in Device Manager and see what's listed under Sound,Video and Game Controllers.
If you have the sound icon on your taskbar(next to clock), right-click and open volume control. Make sure nothing is muted and the volume levels are up.

This should be your video driver: http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/82/82641.htm

Click where it says File : vidjlw98v5495-47.exe
This brings you to DriverGuide.com where you have to register (free), then you can download the file and run it. After running it reboot the computer and see if you can adjust your video resolution and colors.

Usually what happens is you run the driver installation program, restart Windows, and it detects new hardware and installs the drivers for you.

Good luck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bandit429

Hey Sjajdld and Elf-stone,,,,,Don t feel bad you have nt got it yet. That is one of the toughest devices to install I ve ever run across. I know....I have Via sound too. I really don t know any magic trick to get it too work. Personally I had to wipe my drive once...install ME to get the sound then upgrade to xp. Its a hair jerker. Since shes got 98 it should go a little smoother. I m following if I see or think of something I ll post. Good luck.


----------



## sjajdld

Yep, I restarted not once, not twice, but 3 different times just to make sure  And it did recognize the new hardware and installed what it needed to do and all that jazz....

In device manager under sounds etc. is Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM).
I open properties: 
Devcie type: Vinyl (same as above) 
Manufact: VIA Tech Inc
Hardware version: 080 
Status: working properly
Exists in all is checked

Under driver tab...
Driver:same as above
Details: 3 things...C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\vinyl97.SYS
C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD (ntkern.vxd)
C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM\MMDEVLDR.VXD
When trying to update driver, i get a security warning asking if I want to install and run "C:\WINDOW98\TEMP\direct.b1" ?
I click no and it goes to I already have the best driver installed. Location is: C:\WINDOW98\INF\VINYLCMP.INF
Says there are no conflicts.

Another thing I found that I'm not sure I mentioned before...when I go to control panel>sounds>right side...where you can "preview" the sounds...it's grayed out..you can't click to hear the sounds. Not sure if that means anything to you or not. And yes, it is set to windows default on the bottom, NOT no sounds, lol


----------



## bandit429

> then file type: cabs, then files of type: All files (*.*) I changed the 'look in' to Windows & 'file type' to msnet32.dll and hit enter...up came a box not found, please verify file type...


Can you change the look in to Net7.cab,,,,,,,,and repeat the process again as per instruction in post # 18? When you get time. No hurry. I am sure your video and audio are the most important things at this point.

Sorry Elf-stone....I just found that and wanted to get it down before I forgot lol.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188428/en-us


----------



## sjajdld

Ok did the Trident d/l...unzipped, ran setup.exe (which appeared to run just fine) and at the end popped up a warning box : Cannot find Trident Graphic chips. At this point, I'm thinking BBQ Lays, lol....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! LOLOLOL no worries, I am fine


----------



## Elf-stone

Okay, I feel like we're getting close. 
Let's try removing the drivers and letting Windows reinstall them.
Go back to Device Manager, right-click the AC'97 item and choose Remove. It will ask if you're sure, click yes.
Restart and let Windows do it's thing. If it asks to install that file from the Temp directory again choose Yes and let's see what happens.


----------



## Elf-stone

I have a soft spot in my heart for Windows 98SE, but sometimes installing drivers can absolutely drive you insane. 
How it can't detect Trident Graphics chip makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## sjajdld

Alrightyyyy I did all the above BUT NOW.....lol it wasn't able to find the joystick/game crap...lol which I don't use anyway YAY !!!!! One that does not matter !!!!!! Said found the new hardware but the file msjstick.drv on Windows98 second edition cd rom cannot be found....It wanted me to insert the cd rom (which I don't have) so I ended up skipping the file and the next one popped up: don't recall exactly something analog...was pertaining to the game port so I skipped that too becaue it wouldnt finish untill I gave it something to work with. Then it continued to load and come up normally. Should I have sound and better graphics now ? Still no sound...and graphics are the same too. Do you have a full head of hair ??? Cause I do and mine is getting thinner I think...LOL


----------



## sjajdld

LMAO @ soft spot in your heart for WIN 98SE....I do too, except mine is on my head......from banging it on my desk


----------



## bandit429

Too funny!


----------



## sjajdld

k I'm off for a bit...my daughter is home from work and wants on her aol....soooooo since she thinks she is queen bee, I'll humor her and let her on....TYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTY and TY some more bandit & Elf-stone for all of your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) ttyl


----------



## sjajdld

Just something I came across while checking things out on system info.

PCI Communication Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&SUBSYS_4C211543&REV_30\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_06
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
HW Revision: 048
Driver: Driver Not Installed

Key: msacm.imaadpcm
Description: IMA ADPCM CODEC
Group: acm
Driver: imaadp32.acm
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 18944 bytes

Key: msacm.msadpcm
Description: ADPCM CODEC
Group: acm
Driver: msadp32.acm
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 17920 bytes

Key: msacm.msgsm610
Description: GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC
Group: acm
Driver: msgsm32.acm
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 25088 bytes

Key: msacm.msg711
Description: CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC
Group: acm
Driver: msg711.acm
Version: 4.0.0.950
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 10240 bytes

Key: msacm.trspch
Description: TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC
Group: acm
Driver: tssoft32.acm
Version: 1.1.1.5
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 8704 bytes

Key: msacm.iac2
Description: Indeo(R) audio software
Group: acm
Driver: C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
Version: 2.0.5.50
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 198656 bytes

Key: wdmaud.drv<0000>
Description: VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM)
Group: wave
Driver: wdmaud.drv
Status: Active:0
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 11776 bytes

Key: wdmaud.drv<0015>
Description: Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)
Group: wave
Driver: wdmaud.drv
Status: Active:1
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 11776 bytes

Key: wdmaud.drv<0000>
Description: WDM-based Device
Group: midi
Driver: wdmaud.drv
Status: Active:0
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 11776 bytes

Key: wdmaud.drv<0015>
Description: WDM-based Device
Group: midi
Driver: wdmaud.drv
Status: Active:1
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 11776 bytes

Key: cdaudio
Description: CD Audio Device (Media Control)
Group: mci
Driver: mcicda.drv
Status: Disabled:0
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 12992 bytes

Key: sequencer
Description: MIDI Sequencer Device (Media Control)
Group: mci
Driver: mciseq.drv
Status: Disabled:0
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 18736 bytes

Key: waveaudio
Description: Wave Audio Device (Media Control)
Group: mci
Driver: mciwave.drv
Status: Disabled:0
Version: 4.3.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 22016 bytes

Key: msacm.lhacm
Group: msacm
Driver: lhacm.acm
Version: 4.4.0.3345
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 33040 bytes

Key: msacm.msg723
Group: msacm
Driver: msg723.acm
Version: 4.4.0.3345
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 107792 bytes

Key: msacm.l3acm
Group: msacm
Driver: C:\WINDOW98\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
Version: 1.9.0.305
Date: 4/3/02 14:37
Size: 290816 bytes

Key: VIDC.VDOM
Description: VDOnet VDOWave Video Codec
Group: icm
Driver: vdowave.drv
Version: 2.1.1.2
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 82432 bytes

Key: vidc.CVID
Description: Cinepak (TM)
Group: icm
Driver: iccvid.dll
Version: 1.10.0.6
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 110592 bytes

Key: vidc.IV31
Description: Indeo (TM) R3.1
Group: icm
Driver: ir32_32.dll
Version: 3.24.15.3
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 221184 bytes

Key: vidc.IV32
Description: Indeo (TM) R3.2
Group: icm
Driver: ir32_32.dll
Version: 3.24.15.3
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 221184 bytes

Key: vidc.MSVC
Description: Video 1
Group: icm
Driver: msvidc32.dll
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 45056 bytes

Key: vidc.MRLE
Description: RLE
Group: icm
Driver: msrle32.dll
Version: 4.10.0.1998
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 28672 bytes

Key: vidc.IV50
Description: Indeo® video 5.04
Group: icm
Driver: ir50_32.dll
Version: 5.1026.15.41
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 753664 bytes

Key: VIDC.YVYU
Description: msyuv [YVYU]
Group: icm
Driver: msyuv.dll
Version: 5.3.0.900
Date: 7/9/04 2:59
Size: 16896 bytes

Key: VIDC.UYVY
Description: msyuv [UYVY]
Group: icm
Driver: msyuv.dll
Version: 5.3.0.900
Date: 7/9/04 2:59
Size: 16896 bytes

Key: VIDC.YUY2
Description: msyuv [YUY2]
Group: icm
Driver: msyuv.dll
Version: 5.3.0.900
Date: 7/9/04 2:59
Size: 16896 bytes

Key: vidc.M261
Description: msh261 [M261]
Group: icm
Driver: msh261.drv
Version: 4.4.0.3345
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 167184 bytes

Key: vidc.M263
Description: msh263 [M263]
Group: icm
Driver: msh263.drv
Version: 4.4.0.3345
Date: 4/23/99 22:22
Size: 257808 bytes


----------



## sjajdld

And all of this.....sorry for all of the crap but maybe there is something here that you guys might recognize as a problem......if not, sorry for the added reading !!!!



Dial-Up Adapter
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: pppmac.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 235585 

Processor support
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: update.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60592 

Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: streamci.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 20480 
Driver: ks.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 126464 
Driver: swenum.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 4096 

Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: vpowerd.vxd 9/28/1999 6:35 PM Size: 37547 
Driver: power.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 1920 
Driver: pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 
Driver: acpi.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 83136 

Standard 56000 bps K56Flex Modem
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Composite Power Source
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver:  battc.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 6432 
Driver: compbatt.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 7808 

PCI bus
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: pcimp.pci 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 16208 
Driver: pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 

Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: HSFLOP.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 25741 

Communications Port (COM1)
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: serialui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 12048 
Driver: serial.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18625 

Printer Port (LPT1)
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: lpt.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 35572 

PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: msmouse.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 15809 
Driver: mouse.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 7712 

Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: hidparse.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 44368 
Driver: hidclass.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 23520 
Driver: hidvkd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5088 

Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: vga.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 52080 

VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: isapnp.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 21281 

VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
Last Change Sun Mar 18 15:25:05 2007 
Driver: vatapi.vxd 3/24/2001 0:59 AM Size: 8897 

VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: usbui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 147456 
Driver: usbhub.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 35680 
Driver: usbd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18912 
Driver: uhcd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 30448 

VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: usbui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 147456 
Driver: usbhub.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 35680 
Driver: usbd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18912 
Driver: uhcd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 30448 

Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)
Last Change Sun Mar 18 21:43:26 2007 
Driver: vinyl97.SYS 11/25/2005 2:39 PM Size: 203776 

Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Sun Mar 18 21:43:26 2007 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 5 Mask: xFFFF
Driver: msanalog.vxd 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 12745 
Driver: msjstick.drv 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 2352 
Driver: vjoyd.vxd 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 33882 

ADMtek AN983 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Adapter
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: xFFFF
Driver: ADM9X.sys 3/11/2007 10:41 PM Size: 35968 

Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 24406 

Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Last Change Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 24406 

Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: enethusb.sys 5/14/2003 10:16 AM Size: 28005 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Kernel System Renderer
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: sbemul.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 36112 
Driver: redbook.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5664 
Driver: stream.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 46080 
Driver: portcls.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165424 
Driver: gm.dls 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 3440660 
Driver: wdmaud.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 68096 
Driver: ksuser.dll 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 4096 
Driver: wdmaud.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 11776 
Driver: sysaudio.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 45456 

Plug and Play Monitor
Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Gameport Joystick
Last Change Sun Mar 18 21:43:26 2007 
Driver: msanalog.vxd 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 12745 
Driver: msjstick.drv 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 2352 
Driver: vjoyd.vxd 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 33882 

Sun Mar 18 15:25:05 2007 to Sun Mar 18 21:43:26 2007 
Driver: vinyl97.SYS 11/25/2005 2:39 PM Size: 203776 

Original Configuration Tue Mar 13 16:39:12 2007 to Sun Mar 18 15:25:05 2007 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0200 End=x0207 Min=x0200 Max=x0207 Alias=x00, Decode=x00


----------



## bandit429

The extra reading is fine...thanks.


----------



## sjajdld

Good Morning bandit429, Elf-stone & whomever else pops in to see what I'm rambling about today  I went to windows update and there was a media driver to d/l so I did that...restarted but all is still the same...at least I'm able to stay online now without having to restart every 10 minutes.....LOL You know....crappy graphics and no sound aren't thattttt bad  Could always be worse, and has been 

I'm beat...time for some loud alt nation...lol


----------



## Elf-stone

Hey, sjajdld. Now take a large hammer...just kidding put down the hammer!
Let's try this. Go back to this page, it has all the drivers for your motherboard.
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_detail.php?UID=22&kind=1

Go to the bottom file VIA 4-in-1 Drivers and download. This is a newer version than the one I had you install before. Right-click>7-zip>Extract Here. This puts a folder named "VIA" on your desktop.
Go up one file on the same page and download VIA KLE 133/PLE 133 VGA Drivers. Choose the one for Win98se/ME. This is an .exe file and doesn't have to be unzipped.

Open the VIA folder and find the SETUP Setup Launcher(has a computer icon). Run this and follow the prompts untill it's installed.
Restart the computer and run the kle9x49.exe program that you downloaded.
Sometimes driver installers like this will want to put temporary files somewhere they can be accessed after restart to fininsh installation. If this happens, Browse then point it to C:\Windows\Temp
Then after restarting if it asks for files you can direct it back to there. Some work like this, some don't, I'm letting you know just in case.

Something I should have said earlier is that you should turn off any anti-virus program before installing anything. Usually it's no problem, but could interfere in some cases.

After that right-click a blank area of your desktop, click Properties, click Settings tab and see if you can adjust your resolution and color quality.
Either way check Device Manager and see what's listed under Display Adapters.
Also check to see if you have any audio now, and make sure your speakers are in the correct plug (we all make that mistake from time to time).

Last and probably least : the PCI Communications Device that has a ! next to it is just your 56K dial-up modem. If you don't use it, don't worry about it for now. Without knowing the manufacturer there's no telling what drivers it needs.

Good luck and stay sane.


----------



## sjajdld

k Did all of that and.........still the same. Under device manager in display is Standard PCI Graphics Adapter ( VGA ) Still have the 2 or 16 bit color and 640x480 I received an email from Nate and he is sending me a cd for WIN98 on Wednesday. He said that if I don't get this fixed that he will come and do it for me over Easter break from college....soooooooo if you guys are tired of me and my troubles, lol, it's fine if you don't want to continue. I can wait til Nate gets here or maybe I will just unplug this and throw it out the second floor window.......hammer would be too easy, lol !!

Oh and yeah, now on startup I get a 4th missing device/file:

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.

The Windows Registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using it's uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

viagart.vxd (along with the original 3: vnetsup.vxd, vredir.vxd, dfs.vxd) ....still no sound either ! Sane ? What's that ???!!! LOL


----------



## sjajdld

Hey bandit...back to you, lol...as per post # 32 and # 18 i tried the Net7.cab but couldn't find a file named that....maybe I read you wrong. I went to run>sfc>extract 1 file>typed in C:\windows\options\cabs>up pops box with select file to extract...look in: cabs ***( I can't change this to Net7.cab)*** But I did put it in the box below for file name: net7.cab and I received a pop up box stating : C:\WINDOWS\options\cabs\net7.cab File not found. Please verify the correct file name was given.


----------



## bandit429

Ok at least we know where to look when you get the disk. It may not be there in options/cabs/net7.cab. Although you could try a file search.

You did type C:\windows\options\cabs\net7.cab

Or at that point you are not allowed to type?


----------



## sjajdld

Went to find>files and typed in Net7.cab Nothing found.

I can't type when I get to the look in: it only gives you the options on the drop down menu. And yes, I typed the whole thing as:

C:\windows\options\cabs\net7.cab


----------



## bandit429

Well that leaves 2 choices,,,,wait on the cd or as Elf-stone originally suggested dowloading one from the net. If you download from the net you or one of us can compare the file size and version to the list at microsoft. Which would you like to do?


----------



## sjajdld

Whichever will be easiet for all 3 of us, lol !!!!


----------



## bandit429

Ok I have a few more minutes...I ll download it and check it.


----------



## Elf-stone

Hey, guys. I suggest waiting for the CD. Then sjajdld can try the solution way back in my first post.
As far as drivers are concerned, I really have nothing else to offer. :down: 
Some or all of these may be on the Windows 98se CD and should have been installed from the beginning. I'm starting to think there's a deeper issue with Windows, and that it may have to be reinstalled.
I'm glad you're getting the CD, without it you're really stuck.


----------



## bandit429

The file size is different,,,,I dont like that part of it. The size is supposed to be 61kb off the disk. If it is an updated but still a 98 version there is no way I can tell what other files will be affected and what if any reactions of other unupdated files will be. Since this is a fresh install I would want the original filesize and version. I would wait on the cd.....its not going to repair your sound or video either way...

Edit: lol I seconded that.


----------



## sjajdld

You 2 know more than I...so we wait on the disk I guess....in the meantime, I am going to the eye doctor cause now I see in scrambled pixels in the "real world" lol


----------



## sjajdld

1 question though, if I may....if the guy I had "fix" this thing did it correctly....would I still have "old files" from before the fix on here....or should I even ?????? If it's a reinstall, shouldn't it be wiped clean, so to speak ? I have files from before still on this and I was surprised that they were still here....last time I had one wiped clean there was nothing at all from before on it other than the original Windows files from the CD. was like starting out with a new computer. LOL last edit, I promise...I forgot to mention that I did have him save all of my pictures if he was able to...so those were on here too...but so were other files that i didn't want or need saved.


----------



## Elf-stone

I have no idea what he did. I had thought in the beginning that he had done a fresh install of Windows and neglected the video/sound drivers. You can install 98se over itself to fix problems and it doesn't erase your programs or data (if all goes well). In that case, however, your drivers are still there and functioning. I'd like to know exactly what he did, because I'm baffled.
If it was my computer, I'd save anything I wanted to keep on a CD, reformat the hard-drive, and do a fresh install.
Just out of curiosity, could you take a digital photo of the back of your computer case and post it here? I'd like to see the hardware that's on your machine.


----------



## sjajdld

If he did a fresh install, I would have had the display properties there from the start right? I mean..the option for more than 2 or 16 bit color ? The only things he did not do were the Win updates, which I went to the updates page and d/l all of them for my computer. No clue, except he is coming back to NY for Easter break from college and said he would fix it if I still needed it done, lol....Looks like I may be getting a visit.


----------



## Elf-stone

No, a fresh install (formatting the hard-drive) would wipe out video drivers and they would have to be installed. But in that case you wouldn't have all your old files like you said you do, just what was backed up somewhere else and then put back onto the computer.


----------



## sjajdld

Have a q for you...now remember, no question is stupid, ok ?! Who/what is my network administrator ? Does that mean my ISP ? I am thinking about removing the client for microsoft but I may need a cd...it says if I don't have one I can ask my "network administrator" for the settings....by settings, do they mean the numerical address such as 66.133.262.44 .....that type of thing ? Told you I can't keep from "playing" with this, lol.


----------



## Mr.Pilon

Greetings all,
I have been reading this thread with great anticipation because I too am missing all the files that sjajdld has mentioned(except for the lastest missing one), I will try the fixxes for those files that you mentioned and let you know if they work on my puter.
To answer your ? sjajdld the ISP is internet service provider( bandit and/or elf-stone please correct me if I am wrong) such as MSN, Comcast, or AOL etc.
but I am not possitive about the network administrator, I belive that would be the person in the company that is in charge of making sure all the computers on the network are running properly(so in reality leaves us individuals on our own, or causes us to turn other people's hair grey early lol).
I cant think of any thing else that hasnt already been said for the graphics or sound problems.
I guess thats it 4 now.
Take care all, I will try to keep you posted on what happens with mine( I too have trouble with removing things I think I don't need, wich is why I have had to canibalize 6 computers to get 1 working computer).


----------



## sjajdld

No CD yet....


----------



## Mr.Pilon

sadness, I get the same error msg that was already mentioned.I guess I too will have to wait till my "guy" gets the 98 disk to me.
When i get it, how do I overlay it with out wiping out existing files?
Andrew


----------



## sjajdld

I have no idea....lol Better to ask bandit or Elf-stone....remember, I messed mine up !


----------



## Elf-stone

First, Mr.Pilon : If you're missing the files sjajdld mentioned in the thread title, go to the very first page of this thread and read my first reply. The link I gave explains exactly what to do (when you have Win98 disk).

sjajdld, just got your pm. After reading through thread about your previous problems, this makes sense. It looks to me like you have Windows 98 installed twice on the same hard-drive. One in Windows folder and one in Windows 98 folder. This of course is bad news.
I strongly suggest waiting for spring break so that kid can do a complete format and installation. All you need is a Windows 98 installation CD, a boot floppy disk, and your license key. I know in Win98 the key is in the registry; I have to look up exactly where to find it.

Meanwhile, I know you'll be tempted to delete one of those Windows folders. Don't do it, it may really screw up and at least it's working at the moment.


----------



## sjajdld

LOLOLOLOL @ Elf-stone... didn't take you long to figure out how I roll....lol Too funny ! You would be correct in thinking I'd like to delete one of them...it's very tempting to me, just to see, but I won't lol !! I also have a winfiles folder that appears to have the same as the other 2...go figure eh? Ok, so about the boot floppy disk...should he have that or should I have one ?? As far as the key code for WIN98... I already have it, MS gives it out freely now when you call their 800/866 number. I was told it's "static" and to write it down for future reference if needed. VP9VV-VJW7Q-MHY6W-JK47R-M2KGJ


***One more note...am I going to be oweing you and bandit a "virtual dinner" for all of your help ? I make a mean cyber Mac & Cheese


----------



## Elf-stone

Lol, yeah I feel like I know you by now.
He "should" have a start-up floppy (boot-floppy same thing). After you format (erase) your hard-drive, it loads generic CD drivers etc. so you can get 98 installed. I use the one you can make yourself in Windows, lots of people on TSG use one they download from http://bootdisk.com

Check out Bob Cerelli's Windows page http://onecomputerguy.com/
and he has detailed instructions on installing Windows 98 (and lot's of other usefull stuff).
The way he installs it, all of the setup files are put on a folder on your hard-drive, so that if in the future Windows asks for your CD, you can point it to the folder instead.
If you want to install directly from the disk, just search these forums and you'll find instructions (you can also search Google or Yahoo). That question has been asked and answered countless times.

Be patient and you'll be much better off with a nice, fresh install. :up:


----------



## sjajdld

Patient I will be... Thanks for everything you & bandit429 have helped me with. I am very grateful to both of you. Must be nerve-wracking trying to help someone that hasn't a clue half of the time, lol !


----------



## Mr.Pilon

unfourtunately, I too am without the 98 disk, and stupid me I was over at my friends place today and didnt pick it up, is there a kick me button some where on this thing? I need one right about now.
I will keep watching here and see what happens, and I am willing to grill up some dogs to go with the mac & cheese you have already been offered, maybe we can get a virtual picnic going here...lol
thanks to all of you for your help


----------



## sjajdld

Ok...bandit ? Elf-stone ? Are you ready for this ? I received the Win98 se CD in the mail today. So, I thought why not ? I put it in and nothing. I ejected it and re-loaded. Nothing. I then wnet to my computer and clicked on the D drive ( there wasn't an icon there as if it were recognized )...upon doing so, I received the following :

The disk in drive D is not formatted. Would you like to format it now ? Yes No

I clicked NOOOOOO. I tried another CD thinking maybe he had sent me a bad one. Same thing and then another...same thing  What on Earth could possibly be wrong now ??? I'm sooo disappointed and frustrated now


----------



## sjajdld

Another q... is it possible for me to make a copy of the win98 cd onto a floppy disk (using a different computer) so I can install it from the A:\ drive instead of the CD D:\ ??????


----------



## sjajdld

NM, no need to reply....I googled my q and got my answer.... No, I can't copy to floppies


----------



## sjajdld

K I'm closing this...it's no use. Thanks to bandit429 & Elf-stone and anyone else that may have replied in this mess, Thanks for being tolerant of me and taking the time to help me out.


----------



## Elf-stone

Hey, sjajdld.
No, Windows 98se will not fit on a floppy. It's much too large.
Did you read up on installing Windows?
Do you have a floppy boot-disk?
If you have anything you want to save to a CD or slave hard-drive, do that first.
What you need to do is format (erase) your hard-drive before you do a fresh install of Windows. You need the boot-disk to do this.

Let me know if you have the boot-disk and are ready, and we'll get through the rest.

Don't give up yet, you have the 98SE CD, so now you can get it going right. You can't install it from the CD without the floppy boot-disk to install the CD drivers. Hang in there and you'll be running fine in no time.


----------



## sjajdld

Even without my cd ? How can I do it without the use of my CD drive....and yes, I went to bootdisk and made a boot up floppy thingy...lol


----------



## warik2o

Elf-stone said:


> Try removing and reinstalling Client for Microsoft Networks. Directions are here:
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q302590
> 
> It will most likely ask for the Win98 CD, so borrow one if you can. Some computers have the installation files on a separate partition on the hard-drive, in which case you don't need the CD.
> 
> It sounds like you need to reinstall your video drivers. If you don't know what kind of onboard video or video card you have, download and run Everest and it will give you the information.
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
> 
> The same goes for your audio drivers, they must be reinstalled.


brilliant ......including the quotes. I shall try now.......


----------



## warik2o

Guys It doesn't work on my PC......shall try my hand at inst CD. I think it was good in the beginning when the man was born naked, wet and hungry..................After that it got worse ......esp with bro' gates on scene......lol


----------

